# Graco Nautilus shoulder height & body height measurements?



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know and/or have a link with the "actual" shoulder height/body height measurements for the Graco Nautilus? Can't find it on the Graco site. Will be buying new carseat this week! Already posted earlier about this and will either get the Nautilus (which we can check out at the local WalMart) OR we'll get the Britax online (I don't like to buy online though; can't find it in store in our area).

Someone had posted that the highest shoulder slots had an inch difference between these two seats. I'm assuming the lower one (by an inch) was the Nautilus seat, right? So, if my kid is 5yo, 40lb and 15" shoulder height, how long do you think we'll get out of this seat, surely he won't grow 3" & 25lbs in shoulder height in two years???? (first kid, can you tell? I realize all kids grow differently, but I'm looking for your opinion on "average" growth)


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ has about a 15.75" torso and he's still on the 3rd set of slots on the GN. There are 4 strap slots so I'm guessing the top slot is close to 19", at least 18.5" I think. The Regent would be about 20" or so IIRC. I really like the GN and would like to get one for AJ, but I don't need it. lol


----------

